# Tidal Surge Contest #2!!!!! Name that color.



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok same as last time. Lets stay on the subject of naming the bait please. Same prize and same rules apply.
Winner gets 5 free baits and a Hat.
So get your names in

This bait is made with a glow base.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Slap-A-Glo
Glo-Bag
Angry-Glo


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubblegum Glow


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Pinky-Glo
You-Glo-Girl!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Glo bone

Funny Bone


----------



## fatboy0495 (Jan 3, 2012)

*name it*

TEQUI-GLO SUNRISE:spineyes:


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Glow berry snapper


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Hottie Tottie

Defined as; something that is incredibly good. Someone/thing who is VERY attractive. A verb to describe the act of being better than everyone in the room.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Glo Momma


----------



## 2410Rider (Apr 2, 2009)

Glo Devil


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Stinky-Pink


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*name*

Tx red hot / glow
tx hot rod / glow

TX RED DEVIL / GLOW


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Pink Eye


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Lady champagne
champagne berry


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I am going with *Red Delicious*!

Kinda looks like a Red Delicious apple slice!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Stinky Pinky

*Doc may have beat me...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

strawberry


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Marsh Melon


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Sow slapper
Hot Momma
Burnin Betty
Fire-glo


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

paymerick said:


> Marsh Melon


:rotfl:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

UFO unidentified fishing object...


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

candy cane


----------



## Megalops Atlanticus (Nov 1, 2011)

Raging red or strawberry rage


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Shad Shortcake

Very Berry

Marsh Mullet

Bubble Glow


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Glo Girl
Cotton Candy
Glo Liver
Monkey Blood


----------



## CBFISHER (Oct 11, 2005)

Glo-licious


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Cranberry


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sangria Wine ........... or just Sangria if that's not kid friendly or something.


----------



## Ranger Bay (Jul 25, 2011)

Glo joe


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

hot glory

go glow girl


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Spiked Punch
3rd Coast Rose
Punch Drunk Sally


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Valentine shine
valentine glow
lady valentine


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Tomato glow


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Atomic Watermelon

Bloody Mary

PINK FLOYD


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon Shad


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Because of the glo 

Midnight Magic
Midnight Surprise
Bloody Night


----------



## Deepsearat (Mar 2, 2007)

texas sunrise


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Strawberry lemonade
pink lemonade
strawberry cheesecake


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Glo ****

Like "no ****"


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Plum Crazy


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Pink Flame Glo
Red Flame Glo


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

GLOria
GLOrious


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Red lightning
Glow spiked lmonade


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hot tamale


----------



## phillip koenning (Mar 20, 2008)

What's glowin


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

sunset glo
sunrise glo


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Red shad glow

Red glow shad

Bleeding glow mullet

Red mullet glow


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Grape Glo

Grape Glory

Violent Violet

Glurple (Glo/Purple)

Plum Glory

Plumglo

Plummed Mullet

Lemon-Berry Glo

Potlicker Plum


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hot tamale glow


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Glow spiked lemon berry


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Rose glow
Aurora 
Luminous Lava


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Diablo Sol


----------



## bigt1786 (Oct 25, 2006)

Toxic strawberry or Bleeding ghost


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Candy Cane


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Glo Pink or Go Home


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Fire 'n Ice


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

how about Ruby Red pinky??


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

22'baykat said:


> Red shad glow
> 
> Red glow shad
> 
> ...





Blake Tyler said:


> Grape Glo
> 
> Grape Glory
> 
> ...


Disqualified...Only One Guess!


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

hot lady pink!!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sow Smacker Red


----------



## Megalops Atlanticus (Nov 1, 2011)

Rage n razzberry


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Day-Glow Pink

Pink Beaver

Baby Girl

Pink Cadiallic


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Plumcious

Fruit passion


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Glo'Bama


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

candy apple glow


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

Glow sunset
Amazin' Blaze


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Necular Raspberry


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Black Cherry Glo
or just Black Cherry


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Blister

Magma


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Texas special


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

Glo-Coast Sunset


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Sunset Glo
Razzleberry Glo


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

DEVIL'S Spit


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Fireball

Nuclear shad


----------



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

Heavenly Horizon


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Reef raider


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Boogie Red


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

t-tung said:


> Glo ****
> 
> Like "no ****"


Wow. Really ... ???


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Red raider


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Snozberry


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

*name*

Belly Dancer


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Candy Apple Glo


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Cupid


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Flash Fire


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Hebert's hot sauce


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Jelly Belly

Red Hot Momma

Flaming Shad

Trinity Tamale

Habanero Hottie


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Croaker Choker


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Hot Tamale.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Electric Rooster

Woodpecker

Bloody Shad

Bloody Chicken

Plasma Glow


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Cherry Bomb


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

tootie fruity


----------



## mctrout28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Red-Tide


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Punch


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Hot


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Hot To Glow


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Magenta Glo


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Pepto Taz

Pepto Crazy


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Glowflame

Glowfire


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

mctrout28 said:


> Red-Tide


It kills fish lol


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Cocktail Croaker

Cocktail shad

Bloody Mary


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Fruit Punch


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Fugly
strawberryglowcake


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Red Velvet

Velvet Shad


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

Sunset Slammer


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Chile Rojo (red pepper)


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Strawberry & Cream


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

Sunset glaze or morning glaze (don't know if someone said it already)


----------



## KWillis (May 31, 2010)

Purple Haze


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Big Red


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Wicked Spartan


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Punchback (of Notre Dame)

Pink Banshee


----------



## Castaway_tex (Mar 3, 2009)

Flounder Pounder


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bloody Mary 
or
Crimson Tide


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Reddy Glow


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Valentine day


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

Luminary


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Fire & Ice


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Cherry Top

Redheaded Stepchild

Tomato Head

Peppermint Patty


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Cherry popper
or
Red salsa 
or
Glow devil 
or
Hot iron 
or 
TNT
or 
Flamin cherry
or
Glow pepper 
or
Pepper glow


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Name*

Sunburnt glow 
Or 
Sunburn glow


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Hanky-Panky


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

red swell


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Stinky-Pink
Southern-Sunset
Passion


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ruby Runner
Plum Lipper


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

*name*

coastal sunrise


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Passion Fruit


Maroon 3....


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Glow Fire 2012
Blood Orange Maniac
Scarlet O' Mullet
Scarlet O' Maniac
Flat's Firework
Flat's Firestorm
Marsh Fire Glo
Marsh Sunrise
Red Sky Delight
Flamebo Glo
Marsh Flare
Strawberry Feel
Strawberry Tingle


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

red dawn
strawberry dusk
pink punch


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Flamingo
Flamingo-Rose
Sweet Tart


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Cosglow
Bloody Scuba
Soul-glo (CTA)
Turbot-Glow
Sloppy Joe Gloe
Sloppy Glow
Tidal Torch
Tidal Fire
Tidal Red


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Sweet Potatoe Pie

Firecracker Glo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bay glo
Bayglow


-mac-


----------



## bait buckit (Aug 30, 2011)

devil's delight


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

torn between Molten Mullet
Radioactive Red
and
Tidal Radiation


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tamale juice
Apple juice
Cherry Cola
Nuclear sunrise
Flamingo gringlo


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

how bout
slap your mama
cause she'd be glowin red if ya did....


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Fire n' Ice


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Orange surge
pink surge


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Molten hot magma
Glowing magma
Sunburn


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

BubbleGlo Dope!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Shortcake Fire

Tri Glo


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Vicious Bubblicious


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

DeepThroat Candy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mojo Glow 
Rojo Glow





-mac-


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Rojo delight


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Glo'Coogs! 

What can I say, I am a UH grad.


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Bloody Mullet
Bleedin' Glow


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

Glow Pop


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Glo-gettum


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glo Berry
Strawberry Glo


-mac-


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Glow me a kiss


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Glo-deo or Gleaxdeo

Hang On!


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Pink - a- boo

Smack Krackle Pop

Phat WineO


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glozilla 
Gleauxzilla



-mac-


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

*flame glower*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glowtorch
Gleauxtorch


-mac-


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

If it's a slow sink, slow go-glo

If it's a fast sink, rapid go-glo


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

1.Passion Fruit
2.Rojo Tea
3.Red Velvet
4.Black Cherpearl (blk,cherry,peral
5.Red Bull
6.Red Solo cup :biggrin:


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Hypnotic Habanero


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Sunglo*_


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Flaming glory


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cherry Vanilla Glorilla



-mac-


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

SOUTH PAW has my vote with fire-glo


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuchsia fusion


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Fire Glow


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Name that color*

Flaming Flamingo


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Firetreuse


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

*pink hottie*

pink hottie


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

RadiGLOactive Ruby


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Glorange maniac and plummaniac


----------



## calvinbr (Feb 17, 2009)

*Hubba Bubba*

Hubba Bubba


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Pink-Glo Teaser


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Glow Plug
Glow Bro


----------



## liltex (Apr 27, 2011)

Glo Daddy Glo-Sparkplug"TD Pink"-Moon Shine -Meateor Shower HP-Dart Vader(may the force be w/ya- Bling Thing-Queen Bling-glo-


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pink Flamingo


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Strawberry cream


----------



## shallowader5 (Aug 7, 2011)

glow-strawberry black back? =)


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Bay Bacon


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Marsh Phoenix
Phoenix Glo


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Candy Apple


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake; Cotton Candy; Peppermint


----------



## BadCo (May 16, 2011)

Marsh twat......


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Strawberry Glo; Strawberry Cheesecake; Peppermint Patty


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Glo-mater


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BadCo said:


> Marsh twat......


Classy...

Pink Pluminglo

-mac-


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pink Flaminglow or Pink Flaminglo (which ever spelling)


----------



## full limits (Jul 6, 2011)

*bait*

Glow devil,,, simple but just the right name


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Checking in waiting on paint to dry. Lots of good ones and lot of funny ones. Then there's some you know we can't use. Keep them coming we will go thru them when we get some time and pick for the finals.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> Checking in waiting on paint to dry. Lots of good ones and lot of funny ones. Then there's some you know we can't use. Keep them coming we will go thru them when we get some time and pick for the finals.


 :spineyes:


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Pink-a-licious; Strawberry Dew; Cherry Dew; Strawberry Sundae


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stormy Night
Glowing Lava
Texas Firestorm


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Palm crazy
Red flamer


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Daiquiri Ice


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Sabine Sanguine

(Sanguine: blood red; consisting of or relating to blood)


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

glo punch...or punch & glo


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Ruby Red Mullet


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Shadberry Glo
*_
_*Glo Shadberry

Shadberry
*_


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

Razberry-n-creme


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Fire devil glo


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Pink Ice; Strawberry Ice; Cherry Ice; Peppermint Ice


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Pink Shadilac


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Shoreline sherbert


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

Rosey

Red State


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

If it is Pink.....*Victoria's Secret*

If it is Orange.....*Habanero Vaquero*


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Tidal Phoenix
Phoenix Flats'


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

_*Flashburn Glo

Flashburn
*_


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

hot momma


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

pink flamingo


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

guppy glow
hot momma


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Yellow Eye Pinky

Poison Pinky

Pink Peppercorn

Pop-A-Razzi Pink

Wild n Reckless Pinky

Mama Choo Choo


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

I meant Hot Flamingo


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Pink Starburst


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*name*

Pearl Berry
Frankenberry
Cherry crush


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

Seedless grape


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

Pink Eye
Rosa Blanca
Cheesecake
Texas Rose
Diabla Roja


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Hot tomato


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Tamed Flame


----------



## masonb (Mar 31, 2010)

Red tide

rojo glow

cherry bomb

cherry glo-li-pop

glo-bal communism.... hahaha

red headed seduction

ruby ridgeback

red rampage


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Fried tomato


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bayou Rouge (french for red)
******* Sunburn


-mac-


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

salt water taffy


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

Diabla Naranja
Diabla Rosa


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Coastal Bend Candy
Tx blended candy
Kamikaze tx candy
tx Kamikaze candy
Tx swirl 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Salty sunrise
Tx Coastal fruit
Electric Tx coastal fruit
Electric tx coastal candy
Tx fruit swirl


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

Merlot Glow


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Glo-belly pig

Manglow mullet


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Rum De-Light
Chum De-Light
Jetty-Glo
Jetty Glow


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Diablo Glow


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tx glowing fruit
Glowing coastal fruit
Tx coastal glow fruit
Tx mixed coastal fruit
Glowing tx fruit medley
Tx coastal fruit medley glow
Glowing tx coastal fruit medley

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Waiting on paint to dry again. Were trying to get the no name bait ready.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Trout Berry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Strawberry Delight,


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Flamingo ******.


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

hot magnolia.

Cherry blossom, 

sweet cherry pie,

sweet magnolia


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Red Yeti
Albino Bloodhound


-mac-


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Flaming fire 
Flaming cherry fire
Red hot cherry pepper


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Maniac twizzler


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

_*BloodShot Bandit*_


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Glo Bastard
Fish Whisperer


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Farmer's Tan.....


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Pink flaminGLO


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Cherry glo

Black cherry glo

Cherry glo berry


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

"The Glo-job"

I may get kicked out for this....


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Glory cherry


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Texas Margarita


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Rasberry-Glow, Bloody Mary, Crimson-Glow, Glo-Berry, Crunch Berry, Dynamite-Glow


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Fusion illusion!


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Crimson Tide


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Bubble-Gum Gleaux

Magenta Gleaux


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vertically Inhaled

Action Packed

Triple Threat

Purple Magic


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Vermillion Chameleon



-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Redrum Glow
Red Rum Glow
Rum Hunglow


-mac-


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

Bleed-in-Glow


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunburned Gringlo


-mac-


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Fire Chihuahua 
Flaming Chihuahua
Fire Gobi
Volcanic Maniac Mullet
Fire Coral


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

pink persuasion


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Teaser


Fishy Fusion


Charged Up Cherry


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Chronic Chicken


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Fire Pearl


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok we will look thru these tomorrow and choose for the Final Poll.
Thanks Everyone
=======================================================================


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Crimsonite


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Fire Pearl/ Crimsonite


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Diablo rojo

Red terror

Blazin terror

Chili pepper


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

U glo boy


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Fire mullet
Blazin mullet


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

glo-shad


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

ttufish said:


> Pink flaminGLO


Sorry, i already used this one


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

camp fire glo


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Marilyn Mongloe


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Texas rose, texan nuclear horizon.


----------



## Matt Griffith (Feb 9, 2009)

Calcasieu Candy


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Shasta Red


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Glo Puppy


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Texas Jungle Punch


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Nuclear fire
Nuclear explosion


----------



## rogerfriedrichs (Oct 21, 2005)

peppermint twist 
pink rose


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Glo-Berry


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

panic glo, glo passion,


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Coastal Cinnamon

Filet 'O Fire

Fireman

Cinnamon Croaker

Bloody Beast

Seeing Red

Hades Fire

Cinnamon Glo


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

strawberries and cream


----------



## Hook Line & Stinker (Feb 7, 2012)

Bleeding Tidal Tail

Purple Rage Tidal Tail


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

Sabine Smoothie


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

Red Cream Soda


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

"Guts and Glo-ry"

"Glo 2"...as in, "I was throwing my Glo 2 bait when the big sow hit."

"Happy Valentine" - quite appropriate this time of year.


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Red tide
Texas pepper
Cherry killer


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think the contest was over at post #260! Just letting you guys know


-mac-


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Oops! Didn't even look at the prior pages!


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Crimson tide


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol smack people won't pay attention and will prolly keep posting on here for 2 more days. I think someone submitted a name to the first contest this morning...lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im not the tidal surge police now, just trying to help! There were lots of good ones. I liked "Globama" it cracked me up


-mac-


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Im not the tidal surge police now, just trying to help! There were lots of good ones. I liked "Globama" it cracked me up
> -mac-


If they incorporate Obama into the name of their baits, I will boycott Tidal Surge forever. :headknock


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Pink Panther


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

I like red tide and glo berry. Wish I could have thought of them...


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

girls best friend


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Bay Berry


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

neon raspberry

raspberry dream


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Reddie-set-Glo

Firecracker

Candle Light


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

pep-glo like pepto bismal


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

Redbone Glow


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Glo-Baby


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If they incorporate Obama into the name of their baits, I will boycott Tidal Surge forever. :headknock


Just like Obama, the Globama will fool all who follow it!

Disclaimer: I'd rather hang a nut in a car door than to have ever voted for Obama.


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

plum getter


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cotton Candy


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

bubblegum magic


----------



## burntorange77 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pink Fusion


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

red sky in mourning
slamamander
redaniac mullet


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Haha..good one!



CaptDocHoliday said:


> Just like Obama, the Globama will fool all who follow it!
> 
> Disclaimer: I'd rather hang a nut in a car door than to have ever voted for Obama.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Glow with the Flow
Glo-Stopper
Glo-Getter

Sorry if these have been used, I didnt feel like looking through 31 pages.


----------



## moonburn (Jul 27, 2011)

lady of the night


----------



## mctrout28 (Dec 20, 2011)

Redrum


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Red hot cherry


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

pink passion
i-Glow pink
Swamp Gas


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

Caliente


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

dusk glow


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Raspberry Swirl


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

Stop N' Glow

SchnozzBerry Glow-Belly

Berry Glow-Round

Tropic Thunder

Lightening Berry


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Neon Pinky


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Napalm

Nuclear cupcake

Nuclear bubble gum


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

SunBurnt Shad


----------



## BMFO (Sep 28, 2011)

Nuclear Rainbow

Pink Flame-INGlow (Flamingo)


----------



## Texas Cowboy (Jan 22, 2012)

The Cosmo


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

bubblegum glow, bubble yum glow, sweet water glow


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nemo-Da'Glo


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Glo-A-Licious


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Horizon Red


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Close it capt. Im ready to vote


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

It was closed on page 26. Post# 260


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

This will go for days even after the final one is chosen! LOL!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oooooooppps.thanks man


----------



## debdoo50 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Lure names*

Tango Glo
Bogey Glo


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Morning Magic
Morning Glow
Summer Sun


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Poison Pink

Nuclear Strawberry


----------



## 2fast24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Whiskey Mango


----------



## dubleomikel (Nov 10, 2008)

Glowberry


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

:texasflag Chocolate Covered Cherry :shamrock:


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Its over


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

sea ray said:


> Its over


x2 !


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol it might be over by the end of the weekend...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Red hot 

Red Rover

Is it over.. you gotta let these run longer man... lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Messy Menses


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

OK Sorry we have been busy. We are picking now.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Deepsearat said:


> texas sunrise


This one rocks!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

how do i vote


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Red Arse


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Marsh Melon


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

under the cherry moon


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Glo-Time
Marsh sunrise
RED Rum
Pop-n-glo
Glolicious


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Texas moon shine


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bocephus said:


> Marsh Melon


Cute

-mac-


----------



## Baby Tran Cat (Jun 7, 2011)

GLOWFIRE...if I saw that name I would buy a thousand...no...two thousand


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*new name*

MANPON (mens tampon)

or The Shocker (2 in the pink,1 in the stink)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its over! 


-mac-


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glowfire is the ticket...


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

mexican car wreck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

glowfire


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

SheDevil
GlowDevil

...**** too late


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ms. Piglet


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Vote on this thread

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3922783


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I hear they have a contest over at Sony.com to name their new portable compact cassette tape player... If you hurry you might make it before that contest ends as well... 

Whoever submits the winning name wins a free portable compact cassette tape player (not yet named, that's your job); a VCR; the new Neil Young & Crazy Horse album "Rust Never Sleeps" on cassette tape and Michael Jackson's new album "Off the Wall" on cassette tape...

I submitted "Hip-Box", and think it has a great shot at winning... My brother submitted "Walk Man" lol... Poor guy, at least he tried...


----------



## reeljoy (Jul 14, 2009)

*titty bingo*

bingo


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Glo-berry
The Red Rocker
Cherry Bomb
Crimson Killer
Scarlet Suprise


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*New bait*

Matty Glo
Matty shad glo


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Cherry gloss 
Red apple
Apple sauce
Cherry bomb
Berry bomb
Cherry bomber
Berry bomber 
Cherry-glo
Berry-glo
Red hot cherry pepper
Berry jerk shad


----------



## barnone (Mar 14, 2012)

glow chili hot pepper


----------



## fishfan (Dec 31, 2011)

fire water
blazin bad boy


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Berry Pink


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

firefly
burning glo
coal fire
fires coal
glofire
blazing glory


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Red tide


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

hellfire
hooka glo


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mulletberry
Mulletberry suprise
Very Berry Mullet


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

tahiti sunset
tequila sunset

Capt H- How are you on slow sink baits? 
YOU were sold out at the fishing show. 

I heard that you were home in the shop making baits instead of like some of the guides hanging around drinking beer and telling tall fish tales to those who did not know them.


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

boys it's been over for a while!

It was closed on Post# 260


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dragons breath
dragonfire


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... they're already on the shelves ...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Cherry glow mullet


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bleeding Mullet
Angry Shad
Tantrum Glo Devil


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its been over for more than a month guys!


-mac-


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Texas Sunset


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its been over for more than a month guys!
> 
> -mac-


Mac
...........They are like lemmings just a walking off the cliff.......lol..............*
*
*
*


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Red knight


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't read all 37 pages. I just saw it on the site and thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

What ever you name, it I want one!!


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Hot Mama


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Fire Glo


----------



## barnone (Mar 14, 2012)

glowing fire or glow red pepper


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

maniac majic


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

rerun red
L
O
L
.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

Ragin Red Shad


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its over its over its over its over!!!!!!!!!!
Its been named texas sunrise


-mac-


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lure name*

*I'm thinking a good handle for this bait would be "Glo Darter". wos*


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

Pink Scissor Dog


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

red snapper
berry glo
Glo raspberry
baby snapper


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

.:walkingsm........lol.... march on lemmings...........


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Man I didnt go through all 38 pages but here is my go: It Aint over but Im about to sing!*


*Mr. Red*

*RedBone*

*RedBone Tick Hound *

*Redbone/Cur Cross*

Last but not least: * RED-DOG * See Pic


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Lol the contest lives on as we fish with it. Come on guys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> Ok we will look thru these tomorrow and choose for the Final Poll.
> Thanks Everyone
> =======================================================================


Its over

-mac-


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Slutty Glow..


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Slutty Hot Glow


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

spitfire mullet


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

red snapper...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Fat back red
rat red


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Spring Mauler


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Contest has been over since early Feb.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The contest is over


-mac-


----------



## Gman4499 (Mar 15, 2011)

Redshad/glow


----------



## cobio51 (Dec 24, 2009)

cobio51


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its over


-mac-


----------



## BayouGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Slo Glo Fizz


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its over
> 
> -mac-


X2 on calling it "Its over" :slimer:


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

"pink glow caddy"


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Thread must die*

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

the shocker


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Pink N Black Glow Ridgeback


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

The contest is over.......! The contest is over! The contest is over!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Christmas candy..


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Posting that this thread is over is what is keeping it going! That's the whole idea of everyone postng new names. I mean you have to have picked up on that. Right?


La Flama Rojo
Monkey Butt
El baracho cuello rojo


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

kikk *** blaster


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Malo' Javalina


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres another one that needs a name! I cant just tell you guys the trout are eating "the one with a green back"


-mac-


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


>


:rotfl: :rotfl: lol my vote goes with texas sunrise, oh wait thats the name that won this contest when it ended last month. That mean I win too?


----------



## Saltconversion (Feb 24, 2012)

Kiss my lips


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess the winning weight of the three trout stringer for the 1990 thirdstone trout series tournament. The winning weight has to be accurate to the thousandth of an inch and you win a chance to name paul browns soft lure that has rattles, cork and treble hooks. They supposedly catch big trout. I hear he pours and paints them one at a time in his garage in houston! They could be the next big thing!


-mac-


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Red Barron!!!
Strawberry glow!!!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The winning weight has to be accurate to the thousandth of an inch


huh???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> huh???


Exactly, this post makes no sense, its over

-mac-


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

Call it Red hots flaming hot Cheetos.....


Note: i did this to irritate mac..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marsh sunrise


-mac-


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

It's over!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Texas melon


-mac-


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Texas sunrise ...but i never win!


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Picked up a few mullets over at Marty's landing last weekend. They had this one and the marsh candy or whatever it ended up getting named. So if you're in POC and need some check Marty's shop. This one looks great in the lights at night. Closely matches the finger bait I have seen in the lights at night. I've seen a lot of bait around but, i'm not seeing a whole lot of fish activity to go with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marsh melon, i thought it was clever. It glows too. Maniacs work well under the lights for the bigger trout


-mac-


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Candy Apple Glo*

Candy Apple Glo!!!!


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Glow Mama!

Rojo Mojo!


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hot lava


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is like the twighlight zone


-mac-


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Red spooge


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes I know the contest is over just felt like putting a name up there anyhow and see if it ever comes up again.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

contest-glo-over


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Swamp arrsss
Green Voodoo

Anyone know if the Contest over?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I heard its going to be over in february 


-mac-


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I heard its going to be over in february
> 
> -mac-


 Last February, Hurry get your entry in before it's too late:bounce:


----------



## GusDawg (Dec 28, 2011)

Fish Stick Gravy


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Sanguine Glo Surge


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Glowfire! :slimer:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm confused. Is this a new contest? The original thread started in February.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It was over a few months ago. I was just messing around with my post.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea I know it over maybe next time but my name for the bait was Sherbert, for Shaun Herbert


----------



## worstSPECKanglerTX (May 30, 2012)

The pink taco


----------



## Capt. JT (Jan 31, 2011)

Glow Getter Pink
Glow Getcher Own


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Glow-Cone


----------



## mpaschall (Aug 23, 2005)

Burnin Luv


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No doubt, this thread is about as old as that movie. Matthew broderick made it down south and caught a 30" trout on TEXAS SUNRISE maniac mullet in 1989...


-mac-


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Deepsearat said:


> texas sunrise


this name just sounds like a trout catching name


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Glo-N-Fire


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Red Hot Devil !!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Firecracker !!


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Texas madness


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Afternoon Delite


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Rainbow stew.


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Texas sunrise


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Salty sunrise

Sunrise shad

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

I know it's over but, I couldn't resist. When this thread popped up again I was listening to Rainbow Stew. That would be a great name for a lure. Jus sayin.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

TS Glo-Throw

Texas Glo-Surge


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Lava Flow


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Sunrise fire glow.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

manic panic!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pink Panty Pull Down!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Capt. Herbert needs to start a new contest. :rotfl:


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Barely Le-Glo


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

bubble yum


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Raspberry Margarita


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Red Raider
Sunset surprise
Flaming snow


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Purgatory

(B/C the colors are Hell on top and Heaven on the bottom)


----------



## lovethefight (Jun 11, 2012)

Cotton Candy Glo


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

campfire


...


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

Glo Fish

Cherry (or strawberry) Glo Pop

Cherry Bomb


----------



## sergio380 (Dec 13, 2008)

electic power surge, or power surge


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

glo berry


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

This was over months ago.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, but ya got a ton of suggestions for your next color, LOL


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

Pearl-Ruby
Glow-Ruby
Ruby Go Glow
Ruby Glow Go
Glow Slow Ruby


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO I Should have kept reading!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

This thread needs to DIE!!!!!!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Plum crazy purple!

I know its dead but who cares.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Glowfire!!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol really guys, this one again?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Purple back glow


----------

